# speed



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The perils of music - - in Norwich Vermont:

"Police say a Norwich driver going more than double the speed limit blamed it on his music.
Police caught 21-year-old Samuel Robbins doing 82 mph in a 40 mph zone on Woodstock Road last night.
They say Robbins blamed his speed on the music he was listening to."

I wonder what _sort_ of music he was listening to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm reminded of the time jazz musician Johnny Dankworth got pulled over for speeding. His reply to the officer was, "I have perfect pitch, and my tachometer was not revving at the right pitch to constitute speeding."


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I know the post-rock band Godspeed You! Black Emperor has caused me this trouble, though not quite as seriously. Post-rock is often dismissively called crescendo-core as the music starts quiet and gradually builds up. Perhaps he was listening to Ravel's Bolero. Urbandictionary helpfully supplies a short list of crescendo-core including the proto-post-rock artist LudvigvanB.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The perils of music - - in Norwich Vermont:
> 
> "Police say a Norwich driver going more than double the speed limit blamed it on his music.
> Police caught 21-year-old Samuel Robbins doing 82 mph in a 40 mph zone on Woodstock Road last night.
> ...


That's obvious he was listening to HERMAN RI!






This parody gets me everytime!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Amphetamines and HI NRG, i think.





Or Barenboim's well tempered clavier


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The perils of music - - in Norwich Vermont:
> 
> "Police say a Norwich driver going more than double the speed limit blamed it on his music.
> Police caught 21-year-old Samuel Robbins doing 82 mph in a 40 mph zone on Woodstock Road last night.
> ...


I thought for a moment that you were going to tell us you were on speed !!


----------



## lorelei (Jan 14, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm reminded of the time jazz musician Johnny Dankworth got pulled over for speeding. His reply to the officer was, "I have perfect pitch, and my tachometer was not revving at the right pitch to constitute speeding."


Lol, I wonder what the officer's response was...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

lorelei said:


> Lol, I wonder what the officer's response was...


He could have responded "So what gear were you in? Heeding the speedometer revs could have saved you a ticket."


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm guessing Deep Purple's "Highway Star" or Hagar's "I Can't Drive 55"!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Or perhaps something more modern and intense:






(It takes about 50 seconds to really kick in, but the Mozart riff [Symphony No.40] sounds pretty cool before all hell breaks loose!)


----------

